# tank pics



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

to start off a clear pic of the female


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

tank pics now I rearanged every thing while adding new stuff.
full tank shot


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

side shot


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

basking area shot


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

another basking area shot


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

I put all the plants on one side of the tank which is the resting area and is more moist.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

nice looking lizard!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice. i bet the anole loves it


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Nethius said:


> nice looking lizard!


 thanks man


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> very nice. i bet the anole loves it


 ya they seem to be more active

man I thought no one was gonna post in this thread seemed liked 2 days no replies :laugh:


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

how much do those sell for?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> how much do those sell for?


 where im from colorado :nod: they are $7.99 not expensive at all


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

if you can hook him up with another female..















!! LOL

nice lizards dude.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet female
i would change that substrate (u alreday new that,and u can plant the plants then)
but great looking overall


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Death in # said:


> sweet female
> i would change that substrate (u alreday new that,and u can plant the plants then)
> but great looking overall


 im gonna change it when I clean his cage


----------



## Sammich Bite (May 11, 2004)

Wheres its board, looks like its tryin to do some tricks in the first pic.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Sammich Bite said:


> Wheres its board, looks like its tryin to do some tricks in the first pic.


 they aint gots skill like me to deserve a board :laugh:


----------

